
The Fitzgerald's Watch Team Could Have Been Mine - curtis
http://taskandpurpose.com/fitzgeralds-watch-team-mine/
======
dmurray
Container ships are bigger, less manoeuvrable, more lightly crewed and less
technologically sophisticated than this missile destroyer, but they don't seem
to collide with each other. That means the most natural explanation to me is
that the warship was doing something risky.

~~~
Amezarak
A quick google search turns up two container ships colliding in Malaysia this
year, and another collision a few years ago in the suez canal. I feel
confident a more thorough search would turn up more instances.

I'm not saying the destroyer couldn't have been doing something stupid, though
the angle of impact suggests otherwise to me; but it seems to me a lot of
speculation goes the way it does simply because of people's feelings about the
military.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
Also aware of crashing oil tankers, cruise liners, ferries...

